# FYI: Credit Card Scam



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I received this via e-mail from my Aunt who is a Sheriff's Deputy and thought I would share it with all of you.

New Credit Card Scam
Snopes.Com says this is true. To verify see this site: http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/creditcard.asp

This one is pretty slick since they provide YOU with all the information, except the one piece they want.

Note, the callers do not ask for your card number; they already have it... This information is worth reading. By understanding how the VISA & Master Card Telephone Credit Card Scam works, you'll be better prepared to protect yourself.

One of our employees was called on Wednesday from 'VISA', and I was called on Thursday from 'Master Card'.. The scam works like this: Caller: 'This is (name), and I'm calling from the Security and Fraud Department at VISA. My Badge number is 12460. Your card has been flagged for an unusual purchase pattern, and I'm calling to verify. This would be on your VISA card which was issued by (name of bank). Did you purchase an Anti-Telemarketing Device for $497.99 from a Marketing company based in ?'

When you say 'No', the caller continues with, 'Then we will be issuing a credit to your account. This is a company we have been watching and the charges range from $297 to $497, just under the $500 purchase pattern that flags most cards. Before your next statement, the credit will be sent to (gives you your address), is that correct?'

You say 'yes'. The caller continues - 'I will be starting a Fraud investigation. If you have any questions, you should call the 1- 800 number listed on the back of your card (1-800 -VISA) and ask for Security.'

You will need to refer to this Control Number. The caller then gives you a 6 digit number. 'Do you need me to read it again?'

Here's the IMPORTANT part on how the scam works. The caller then says, 'I need to verify you are in possession of your card'. He'll ask you to 'turn your card over and look for some numbers'. There are 7 numbers; the first 4 are part of your card number, the next 3 are the security Numbers that verify you are the possessor of the card. These are the numbers you sometimes use to make Internet purchases to prove you have the card. The caller will ask you to read the 3 numbers to him. After you tell the caller the 3 numbers, he'll say, 'That is correct, I just needed to verify that the card has not been lost or stolen, and that you still have your card. Do you have any other questions?' After you say No, the caller then thanks you and states, 'Don't hesitate to call back if you do, and hangs up.

You actually say very little, and they never ask for or tell you the Card number.. But after we were called on Wednesday, we called back within 20 minutes to ask a question.. Are we glad we did! The REAL VISA Security Department told us it was a scam and in the last 15 minutes a new purchase of $497.99 was charged to our card.

Long story - short - we made a real fraud report and closed the VISA account. VISA is reissuing us a new number. What the scammers want is the 3-digit PIN number on the back of the card Don't give it to them. Instead, tell them you'll call VISA or Master card directly for verification of their conversation. The real VISA told us that they will never ask for anything on the card as they already know the information since they issued the card! If you give the scammers your 3 Digit PIN Number, you think you're receiving a credit. However, by the time you get your statement you'll see charges for purchases you didn't make, and by then it's almost too late and/or more difficult to actually file a fraud report.

What makes this more remarkable is that on Thursday, I got a call from a 'Jason Richardson of Master Card' with a word-for-word repeat of the VISA scam. This time I didn't let him finish. I hung up! We filed a police report, as instructed by VISA. The police said they are taking several of these reports daily! They also urged us to tell everybody we know that this scam is happening.
Please pass this on to all your family, friends and neighbors. By informing each other, we protect each other. 
Neighbors helping neighbors; always the best policy!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Geez, not another scam.  Seems they are happening constantly these days.  Thanks for the heads up on this, Sugar.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is also verified on the Truth or Fiction website.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow. That's a really good scam. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Wow. That's a really good scam. Thanks for letting us know!


They're getting better and better. I'm a skeptical sob and I can't say I wouldn't have fallen for it, course I would have been checking my account online at the same time trying to see what unusual purchase patterns they were talking about.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Never give ANY information to anyone calling you or e-mailing you.  If they call regarding fraud, either check your on-line account or call the 800 number on your card.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> They're getting better and better. I'm a skeptical sob and I can't say I wouldn't have fallen for it, course I would have been checking my account online at the same time trying to see what unusual purchase patterns they were talking about.


I probably would have fallen for it.  I just don't think I would have imagined someone already having my credit card number.
Although, I am trying to get better at paying attention to what information I give out. This is a good reality check for me, though. I should probably start checking my balance online like you do, too. It would be good to compare while I'm on the phone.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Never give ANY information to anyone calling you or e-mailing you. If they call regarding fraud, either check your on-line account or call the 800 number on your card.


This is a good rule. I plan on following this from now on. It's scary how good the frauds are getting.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Whenever I get a call from the credit card company I thank them for calling me and say I will call right back, using the number on the back of my card.  Legitimate calls thank you and might give you a case number to reference.

Lara Amber


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

somehow I got an an UK mailing list and have been getting "pfishing" scams from UK banks that I've never even heard of.  I e-mail them directly (using a search engine and NOT replying to the e-mail I got) and it's always been bogus.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the call last night.  Hung up and called the actual number on the back of my card and spoke with a rep who verified all of MY purchases.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good info, except for this part that is just not true:


Sugar said:


> However, by the time you get your statement you'll see charges for purchases you didn't make, and by then it's almost too late and/or more difficult to actually file a fraud report.


I'm curious how they're getting both your card number _and_ your phone number/address, though, without getting the security code.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

marianner said:


> Good info, except for this part that is just not true:
> I'm curious how they're getting both your card number _and_ your phone number/address, though, without getting the security code.


credit card statement, credit card scan, credit card receipt..... whole bunch of ways. and once one hacker has your card number, they can find out the rest. and your card is bouncing around the ether....


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I heard of this a while ago, thanks for posting it and reminding everyone to be on the lookout


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sugar...I copied and pasted your email to all my friends. Thanks for the heads up on this one!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Good info, except for this part that is just not true:
> I'm curious how they're getting both your card number _and_ your phone number/address, though, without getting the security code.


It's WAY too easy once they have your name and credit card number.
I've seen the alert on this scam before & I'd love to think that if I'd been a target of this particular scam I've have had the presence of mind to say "You don't need to verify that I have the card. It's my card, I'm not trying to charge with it and I'm telling you that I have it." Not so sure that's the case, though. 
Good advice to not give info & call the number on the card. We actually got a call from Discover last night - had used the card once, then tried to use it and the restaurant's reader wouldn't read it, then tried to use it at a store and it was declined. They'd suspected potential fraud when the restaurant reader didn't work so had frozen it until they heard from us. Funny thing was they'd tried my husband's cell phone, but the purchase he'd made was a new iPhone, and he didn't recognize the generic ring tone when it rang.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. I never heard about this scam. I'll warn my daughters and others.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder what would happen if you gave them a patently false code, then immediately called the real security department and told them to expect a bad transaction using the CVV number you just gave out?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the warning.  You can't be too careful these days.  I'm off to email this to my friends.  Just wondering though, did the credit card companies re-issue new account numbers, since the scammers clearly have the card number, phone number, and other info already?

N


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

scarlet said:


> credit card statement, credit card scan, credit card receipt..... whole bunch of ways. and once one hacker has your card number, they can find out the rest. and your card is bouncing around the ether....


That's true, it would probably be reasonably easy to find the address and such if they had the name and an approximate location, at least for most people (maybe not John Smith  ).


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. There's a new scam every day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had an interesting experience yesterday. I received a phone call from Derek who said he was with Crystal Spring, the company that delivers bottled water to my office. I have it set up so that my credit card gets charged monthly for my water deliveries. Derek said he needed to "update my credit card information." Apparently the woman who had been in charge of billing and payments had "left on bad terms," had "no system to the credit cards and payments," and had "messed everything up before she left."  This all seemed reasonable and I pulled out my CC, ready to give him the info when he said, "If you want to call me back so that you can verify that it is Crystal Spring, that's fine." Even more interestingly, he wouldn't give me the phone number, meaning I had to look it up so that I knew I was calling Crystal Spring. I wasn't going to bother with any of this, then I thought of this thread and said, "Sure, I'll call you."

It turns out that he was from Crystal Spring and everything was legit, but that was the first time I have ever been given the option to call a company back like that.

L


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, Sugar.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Sugar...I copied and pasted your email to all my friends. Thanks for the heads up on this one!


I just read this thread and did the same. Sugar, thanks again for posting this!

M


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

marianner said:


> Good info, except for this part that is just not true:
> I'm curious how they're getting both your card number _and_ your phone number/address, though, without getting the security code.


Believe it or not, the majority of ID theft is not high tech. It involved dumpster diving and mail theft. If you aren't shredding your statements or if you don't have a locked mailbox (or PO Box) it is extremely easy to get your information. From there, its just a matter of a Google search or flipping through the phone book to get your phone number.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I had an interesting experience yesterday. I received a phone call from Derek who said he was with Crystal Spring, the company that delivers bottled water to my office. I have it set up so that my credit card gets charged monthly for my water deliveries. Derek said he needed to "update my credit card information." Apparently the woman who had been in charge of billing and payments had "left on bad terms," had "no system to the credit cards and payments," and had "messed everything up before she left." This all seemed reasonable and I pulled out my CC, ready to give him the info when he said, "If you want to call me back so that you can verify that it is Crystal Spring, that's fine." Even more interestingly, he wouldn't give me the phone number, meaning I had to look it up so that I knew I was calling Crystal Spring. I wasn't going to bother with any of this, then I thought of this thread and said, "Sure, I'll call you."
> 
> It turns out that he was from Crystal Spring and everything was legit, but that was the first time I have ever been given the option to call a company back like that.
> 
> L


It's nice that he was looking out for you like that!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the heads up.  i use virtual numbers for online purchases so the selling party never knows my actual CC number or the 3 digit number.  plus a virtual number can only be used once then it's dead.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Kindle Zen, could you explain more what that is? I think they have that program in the U.K., but I'm unfamiliar with it over here. I did do a quick google search for virtual numbers+credit cards but didn't find much.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Kindle Zen, could you explain more what that is? I think they have that program in the U.K., but I'm unfamiliar with it over here. I did do a quick google search for virtual numbers+credit cards but didn't find much.


virtual numbers is one of the features provided by citibank mastercard. it's a really a great feature that i use for all online purchases. i don't know if any other CC companies have something similar.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

virtual numbers are great, but I cannot use them in Mexico, don't really know why, but Mexico is supposed to be the largest country of fraud regarding credit cards in the world.  Being out of the country suicidepact could be why you can't use virtual numbers either.  But we don't get phone calls, etc.,  regarding our credit cards here since our cards are US cards not Mexican CCs.  I did send the info to my friends and family in the US though.  We do check at least once a day on our balances on-line, just to be safe.

Impressed with your water company Leslie.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

WOW!! Thanks for the heads up and for posting this. I am quite suspicious and hateful to anyone that calls me that I don't know. I have to admit there's a good chance I would've fallen for this.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

While this is a good reminder to us all to be careful, the snopes link provided by the OP indicates that the info was first posted in 2003 & the last update was back in Nov 2008; so it isn't something that just occurred.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Never give ANY information to anyone calling you or e-mailing you. If they call regarding fraud, either check your on-line account or call the 800 number on your card.


Yes. This is the best advice. You call them. They shouldn't be calling you. I've received the same warning about this scam and have passed it on. It is fiendishly clever, indeed.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish, and this is not to slam against the OP, that the CC companies would send something out via postal mail to valid account holders about these legit scams.  When I receive the "forward to all your friends and family etc." type e-mails, they get automatically deleted by me.  So many of those are not true and I don't even fool with reading them anymore.

Nevertheless, I did read this and am glad to know about it.  Thanks to the OP.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

kcgill said:


> I wish, and this is not to slam against the OP, that the CC companies would send something out via postal mail to valid account holders about these legit scams. When I receive the "forward to all your friends and family etc." type e-mails, they get automatically deleted by me. So many of those are not true and I don't even fool with reading them anymore.
> 
> Nevertheless, I did read this and am glad to know about it. Thanks to the OP.


This is another enormous problem--the phony scam warning--that is causing all kinds of distress. The most recent one that crossed my screen was that my cell phone could ignite the gasoline in my car and burn me to a crisp.

Some of my more easily panicked pals went ballistic before I checked Snopes and found the "warning" to be a deliberate dud. Many of these are patent fictions. But, if in doubt, check Snopes. Helpful, indeed.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> While this is a good reminder to us all to be careful, the snopes link provided by the OP indicates that the info was first posted in 2003 & the last update was back in Nov 2008; so it isn't something that just occurred.


Well it served it's purpose,many here had apparently not heard of it.

Old news to one person, may indeed be new worthy news to others.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am glad people found this post helpful. Which was the intent.


----------

